# 2017-2018 Trail Cam Pics



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought I'd share some cool non deer/elk trailcam pics from the last year as I've been looking through them:













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice just floating these out there. Are these yours? I'm assuming they are not all from Utah.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes they are mine and all from Utah on the Manti unit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What the heck is that last critter? Chupacabra?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Been a long time since I’ve seen a porcupine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

JuddCT said:


> Been a long time since I've seen a porcupine.


This past fall was a banner year for them. I saw more in 3 months than the previous 3 years combined. Lots of road kill too. Returning to the truck the night my boy got his deer, we found a juvenile walking down the road, it tried to move off up the steep hillside but was having a helluva time. I got off and carefully pet it... my boy was dying laughing. Got a couple (poor) pictures of it. It was pretty docile.

I think they are pretty cool critters, never felt a desire to shoot one.

*Edit, found the picture of the cute guy. He wasnt super happy about it but he didnt freak out too much










-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i see them frequently in the canyons around salt lake city. unfortunately the dog sees them before i do. he just doesn't learn.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Couldn't get a model to do a better pose on a cat walk.


----------



## cottonwood (May 17, 2018)

Some bucks from last week, just a few more weeks to go!


----------



## Moose_2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice photos! Always a nice reminder of the critters we share the outdoors with.


----------

